# Italian citizenship by 3 years of residence



## raFL (Sep 7, 2015)

Does anyone have the details about the option of becoming an Italian citizen after three years of residence based on having an Italian ascendant (grandmother)? I cannot find the law itself or the documentation requirements. I would so much appreciate any information.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That provision is Article 9, part 1(a), of Italy's citizenship law (Legge n. 91, 5 febbraio 1992), as amended.


----------



## raFL (Sep 7, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> That provision is Article 9, part 1(a), of Italy's citizenship law (Legge n. 91, 5 febbraio 1992), as amended.


Thank you, sir. Your are always incredibly helpful.


----------

